# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Βόλου - Αμαλιάπολης (Volos - Amaliapoli reports)

## gvaggelas

Στις δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης του οδικού άξονα Ε65, που συνδέει την Εγνατία (θέση Παναγιά Τρικάλων) με τον Βόλο, εστιάζει το διεθνές εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον. Δεδομένου ότι ο άξονας αυτός μειώνει αισθητά τον χρόνο πρόσβασης από και προς τις αγορές της Μέσης Ανατολής, το λιμάνι του Βόλου εκτιμάται ότι θα διαδραματίσει σύντομα σημαίνοντα ρόλο στο διεθνές λιμενικό σύστημα. 
Ουσιαστικά οι δυνατότητες του λιμένα φάνηκαν προ ετών με τη συναφθείσα συμφωνία μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Συρίας και συγκεκριμένα με την προώθηση διμερών συμφωνιών των λιμένων Βόλου και Λατάκειας, ως στοιχείο δηλωτικό των αναπτυξιακών δυνατοτήτων του. 
Στο λιμάνι του Βόλου οι υποδομές και ο εξοπλισμός του δημιουργούν τις προϋποθέσεις λειτουργίας ενός Κέντρου Μεταφόρτωσης Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. Οι προοπτικές αυτές θα ενισχυθούν στο μέγιστο με τη δημιουργία Ελεύθερης Εμπορευματικής Ζώνης διαμετακόμισης και αποθήκευσης. Ως επιβατικός λιμένας μπορεί να αποτελέσει σημαντικό ακτοπλοϊκό σταθμό προς το Ανατολικό και Νότιο Αιγαίο αλλά και προς τη Σμύρνη, σε συνδυασμό με την Ηγουμενίτσα μέσα από τον άξονα Ε65. Aλλωστε τον ρόλο του ως επιβατικό λιμάνι ο Βόλος τον απέδειξε στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν με τις προσεγγίσει κρουαζιερόπλοιων. 
Το τελευταίο διάστημα στον λιμένα του Βόλου πραγματοποιήθηκαν σημαντικά έργα, στα οποία περιλαμβάνεται η ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του καταφυγίου σκαφών αναψυχής, ενώ έως το τέλος του έτους αναμένεται να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή δύο κτιριακών συγκροτημάτων στην είσοδο του προβλήτα ΣΙΛΟ, στα οποία θα εγκατασταθεί η ιχθυαγορά του Βόλου και θα δημιουργηθεί νέα εμπορική αγορά. 
Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι ολοκληρώθηκαν έργα μικρότερης εμβέλειας που αποσκοπούν στην αναβάθμιση του λιμένα και την αρμονική σύνδεση της λειτουργίας με την πόλη του Βόλου. Μεταξύ των έργων που έχουν προγραμματιστεί για την ανάπτυξη του λιμένα Βόλου, με σκοπό τη βελτίωση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και την αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία του λιμένα, περιλαμβάνονται τα εξής: 
Επέκταση κεντρικού προβλήτα λιμένα Βόλου. 
Μετατροπή ανατολικών αποθηκών κεντρικού προβλήτα σε επιβατικό σταθμό και άλλες συναφείς χρήσεις. 
Προμήθεια γερανογεφυρών. 
Γεφύρωση χειμάρρου Ξηριά και συναφή οδικά έργα. 
Επέκταση προβλήτα εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. 
Κατασκευή πολυώροφου σταθμού αυτοκινήτων στον κεντρικό προβλήτα. 


ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## zamas

Σήμερα Τρίτη 14 Οκτωβρίου στο λιμάνι του Βόλου έφτασε το 
AIDAVITA

----------


## Leo

Επειδή έχω κατηγορηθεί απο τους συνήθεις ύποπτους, σας λέω ότι η φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν μού ήρθαν με εκδρομείς απο τον Βόλο  :Wink:  δεν τις τράβηξα εγώ.
Είναι πανοραμική θέα της πόλης και του λιμανιού του Βόλου και του λιμανιού του απο την Τσαγκαράδα το Σάββατο με την κακοκαιρία.

Πανοραμική πόλη και λιμάνι Βόλου

PICT4692.jpg

Τι λιμάνι, που νομίζω δικρίνεται The Aegean Pearl

PICT4693.jpg

και ο κακός χαμός του αερικού του Σαββάτου στον Παγασιτικό, όπως τον είδε ο φακός απο μακριά..  Οι εκδρομείς σχολίασαν ότι δεν είχαν δεί τέτοιο αέρα ποτέ πρίν (να σημειωθεί ότι ήταν όλοι Τηνιακοί

PICT4634.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και από μενα μια φωτογραφια απο το λιμανι του Βολου, τραβηγμενη στα τέλη Ιουλιου του 2008... 

22072008012.jpg

----------


## yannisa340

[QUOTE=Leo;140179]Επειδή έχω κατηγορηθεί απο τους συνήθεις ύποπτους, σας λέω ότι η φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν μού ήρθαν με εκδρομείς απο τον Βόλο  :Wink:  δεν τις τράβηξα εγώ.
Είναι πανοραμική θέα της πόλης και του λιμανιού του Βόλου και του λιμανιού του απο την Τσαγκαράδα το Σάββατο με την κακοκαιρία.

Από την Τσαγκαράδα δε φαίνεται ο Βόλος .Είναι στην άλλη μεριά του Πηλίου η Τσαγκαράδα. Ο φωτογράφος πρέπει να ήταν σε κάποιο σημείο ανεβαίνοντας για Πορταριά.

----------


## sylver23

απο την μακρυνιτσα ειναι .η δευτερη στα σιγουρα

----------


## Leo

Σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις και των δύο ζητώ συγνώμη για την έκ παραδρομής εγγραφή της Τσαγκαράδας αντί Μακρυνίτσας.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι του Βόλου . Η σημερινή σφοδρή καταιγίδα 
Απο την WEBCAM του λιμανιου του Βολου
frontsd.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Για 71 ημέρες παραμένουν «εργασιακοί όμηροι» σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Βόλου λόγω χρεών του πλοιοκτήτη!

http://www.magnesianews.gr/News/?Ent...d-52ca57d7e20d

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=Dimitrisvolos;227986]Πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι του Βόλου . Η σημερινή σφοδρή καταιγίδα 
Απο την WEBCAM του λιμανιου του Βολου

Φοβερή φώτο....

----------


## Chris_Chania

Παγασητικός κόλπος πριν μερικούς μήνες...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Σήμερα το πρωι απο το Πήλιο ... στο λιμάνι διακρίνεται το *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ..*
P2210121.JPG
P2210119.JPG
P2210123.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> *...Τι λιμάνι, που νομίζω δικρίνεται The Aegean Pearl*
> PICT4693 2.jpg





> Σήμερα το πρωι απο το Πήλιο ... στο λιμάνι διακρίνεται το *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ..*
> P2210123.JPG


και οχι μονο φιλε μου... Με μεγαλη μου χαρα βλεπω στης φωτο σου και του Leo οτι στο λιμανι παραμενει ακομα το μοναδικης ομορφιας* PRINCE ABDULAZIZ* το οποιο ανηκει στον βασιλια Φαχντ (αν δεν κανω λαθος στο ονομα) της Σαουδικης Αραβιας,εχει μηκος 147 μετρα,πλατος 18 και βυθισμα 4,9 μετρα...χτυσμενο στα ναυπηγεια Helsingor Vaerft της Δανιας αποτελει το μεγαλυτερο γιοτ της Μεσσογειου και ειναι υπο την οικονομικη διαχειριση του ομιλου Λατση,με καπετανιο ελληνα....εχει μεγιστη τα 22,6 και ηπιρεσιακη τα 21 (διαθετει 2 12κυλινδρες μηχανες Pielstick, 15382 HP η καθε μια),εχει πλοιρομα 18 ατομων και φιλοξενει μεχρι 22 επιβατες...οπ οτι μου εχει πει γνωστο ατομο που ειναι αρχιμηχανικος στην εταιρια που κανει την συντηριση του το 88 που τελειωσε η μετασκευη του (το 84 που ναυπηγηθηκε στην δανια προοριζοταν για φρεγατα) κοστισε περι των 500 εκ δολαριων,που αναθεμα στα πετρελαια τους.....αυτο μαζι με το ALEXANDER του λατση και παλι παραμενουν τα 2 μεγαλυτερα και πολυτερεστερα γιωτ της μεσσογειου....ερωτας μιλαμε με αυτο το σκαφος

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> και οχι μονο φιλε μου... Με μεγαλη μου χαρα βλεπω στης φωτο σου και του Leo οτι στο λιμανι παραμενει ακομα το μοναδικης ομορφιας* PRINCE ABDULAZIZ* το οποιο ανηκει στον βασιλια Φαχντ (αν δεν κανω λαθος στο ονομα) της Σαουδικης Αραβιας,εχει μηκος 147 μετρα,πλατος 18 και βυθισμα 4,9 μετρα...χτυσμενο στα ναυπηγεια Helsingor Vaerft της Δανιας αποτελει το μεγαλυτερο γιοτ της Μεσσογειου και ειναι υπο την οικονομικη διαχειριση του ομιλου Λατση,με καπετανιο ελληνα....εχει μεγιστη τα 22,6 και ηπιρεσιακη τα 21 (διαθετει 2 12κυλινδρες μηχανες Pielstick, 15382 HP η καθε μια),εχει πλοιρομα 18 ατομων και φιλοξενει μεχρι 22 επιβατες...οπ οτι μου εχει πει γνωστο ατομο που ειναι αρχιμηχανικος στην εταιρια που κανει την συντηριση του το 88 που τελειωσε η μετασκευη του (το 84 που ναυπηγηθηκε στην δανια προοριζοταν για φρεγατα) κοστισε περι των 500 εκ δολαριων,που αναθεμα στα πετρελαια τους.....αυτο μαζι με το ALEXANDER του λατση και παλι παραμενουν τα 2 μεγαλυτερα και πολυτερεστερα γιωτ της μεσσογειου....ερωτας μιλαμε με αυτο το σκαφος


 



Αφού σου αρέσει να μια φώτο παλια ομως 25 Μαρτίου 2008 ..... αφιερωμένη ιθάκη 

25η ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2008 007.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Αφού σου αρέσει να μια φώτο παλια ομως 25 Μαρτίου 2008 ..... αφιερωμένη ιθάκη 
> 
> 25η ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2008 007.jpg


 σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση φιλε μου...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

_Σήμερα το πρωί λίγο πρίν τις 9 το λιμάνι είχε αυτή την εικονα ..._
Τα πλοία ...
volos1.jpg
Και λίγο πιο δίπλα....
volos2.jpg
volos3.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Εκείνη την ώρα το θερμόμετρο έδειχνε 22 βαθμούς κελσίου ....
Απο κάτω διακρίνεται ο λεγομενος γιγαντας του λιμανιού 

volos4.jpg

Ακομή ένα φοτηγό και ένα αρματαγωγό βρίσκονταν στο λιμανι..
volos5.jpg
volos6.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Δημήτρη το πολεμικό πλοίο είναι το Ρόδος?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Φίλε opelmanos δέν ξερω καθόλου .... :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι Μάνο, είναι το Ρόδος...

----------


## opelmanos

> Ναι Μάνο, είναι το Ρόδος...


 Eυχαρστώ φίλε Θανάση.Είχε έρθει και στην Μυτιλήνη στις 28 Οκτωβρίου και το φωτογράφησα

----------


## Eng

> Επειδή έχω κατηγορηθεί απο τους συνήθεις ύποπτους, σας λέω ότι η φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν μού ήρθαν με εκδρομείς απο τον Βόλο  δεν τις τράβηξα εγώ.
> Είναι πανοραμική θέα της πόλης και του λιμανιού του Βόλου και του λιμανιού του απο την Τσαγκαράδα το Σάββατο με την κακοκαιρία.
> 
> Πανοραμική πόλη και λιμάνι Βόλου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23170
> 
> Τι λιμάνι, που νομίζω δικρίνεται The Aegean Pearl
> 
> ...


Αργησατε αλλα το βαλατε το θεματακι για τον Βολο... :Very Happy: . Μπραβο και ευχαριστω...

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δεν πρόσεξες την ημερομηνία που λέει  23-11-08, 20:39 .....
Τώρα δεν σχολιάζω πότε το είδατε εσείς αγαπητέ μου Eng  :Very Happy: !

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εκείνη την ώρα το θερμόμετρο έδειχνε 22 βαθμούς κελσίου ....
> Απο κάτω διακρίνεται ο λεγομενος γιγαντας του λιμανιού 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92881
> 
> Ακομή ένα φοτηγό και μια φρεγάτα βρισκονταν στο λιμάνι....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92882
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92883



Μια διόρθωση μόνο...Το πολεμικό πλοίο που βλέπουμε είναι αρματαγωγό και όχι φρεγάτα!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Μια διόρθωση μόνο...Το πολεμικό πλοίο που βλέπουμε είναι αρματαγωγό και όχι φρεγάτα!!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε ...... τωρα θα διορθωθει ..

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πρίν απο λίγο .....
sinadisi.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ "ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΟΣ"

Εφερνε στο Βόλο ένα εκατ. λαθραία πακέτα τσιγάρων
http://www.taxydromos.gr/localnews/t...6736/----.aspx

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Διώχνουμε τα κρουαζερόπλοια από το Βόλο

http://www.taxydromos.gr/localnews/t...yId/2/---.aspx

----------


## Appia_1978

Βραδυνή αναχώρηση του Pacific Princess στις 09.11.2012

Pacific Princess_09.11.12.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ......να παραθεσω μια υποψια που εχω, οτι  δηλαδη η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή(ο κόλπος) λέγεται Μιτζέλα και δεν ειναι το  ίδιο με το Αμαλιάπολη...Αμαλιάπολη λέγεται σίγουρα το χωριό αλλά νομίζω  πως δεν είναι συνωνυμο το Μιτζέλα......


Και βέβαια Νίκο η λέξη "Μιτζέλα" δεν είναι συνώνυμη της λέξης "Αμαλιάπολη". Μιτζέλα είναι το προηγούμενο όνομα της Αμαλιάπολης, και στο παρακάτω ποστ




> Λέγοντας βέβαια "μιτζέλα" ο φίλος FONIADAKIS εννοεί την _Αμαλιάπολη ή Μιτζέλα_ (με κεφαλαίο το Μ) στα δυτικά παράλια του Παγασητικού κόλπου, όπου και βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στο οποίο κατέπλευσε πράγματι σήμερα το _ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ_.


αν κάνεις κλικ πάνω στα κόκκινα γράμματα, θα μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία της περιοχής.

Καλό θα είναι πάντως, όταν αναφερόμαστε στην περιοχή, να την αποκαλούμε  με το σημερινό (και εδώ και 80 χρόνια) όνομα της, δηλαδή Αμαλιάπολη, και με το όνομα του επίσης το "καρνάγιο" που βρίσκεται εκεί, δηλαδή ναυπηγείο Κουρή.  Καρνάγια -εξ όσων γνωρίζω- αποκαλούμε χώρους  συντήρησης - μικρά ναυπηγεία κυρίως ξύλινων σκαφών, και οπωσδήποτε όχι ένα ναυπηγείο όπου  κατασκευάστηκαν εξ αρχής πλοία του μεγέθους των ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ, ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ V  και VI.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στους χάρτες σημειώνεται το χωριό σαν Αμαλιάπολη αλλά ο όρμος ονομάζεται "όρμος της Μιτζέλλας". 

Έτσι φαίνεται και στους ελληνικούς χάρτες
0402_03.jpg

Αλλά και σε ξένους χάρτες
Mitzella.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

Οπότε και το Μιτζέλλα χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

δεν τα γνωριζα...οντως ειδα οτι πατωντας τα κοκκινα γραμματα μεταφερομαι στην σχετικη ιστοσελιδα, αλλα ειχα κανει ηδη αρκετες επεξεργασιες στο ποστ μου και δεν ηθελα να κανω αλλο. Οσο για το καρναγιο, εχω συνηθησει να το αποκαλω ετσι επειδη κανουμε την συντηρηση εκει. Φυσικα και δεν ειναι μικρο αν αναλογιστει κανεις τις κατασκευες που γινονται εκει. Στα εργα του ναυπηγειου θα προσθεσω και το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VII(οπως εχει ηδη αναφερει σε σχετικό ποστ ο Εspresso Venezia) το οποιο οπως ειδα προχωραει....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και αν κατάλαβα καλά το ναυπηγείο είναι στον όρμο της Σούρπης στα δυτικά της Αμαλιάπολης όχι στον όρμο της Μιτζέλλας και πρέπει να σημειώνεται με μαύρο τετράγωνο δυτικά από το χωριό, στον αμερικάνικο χάρτη παραπάνω. (Εκέι που δειχνει βάθος 8,4 ο ελληνικός χάρτης)

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> Και αν κατάλαβα καλά το ναυπηγείο είναι στον όρμο της Σούρπης στα δυτικά της Αμαλιάπολης όχι στον όρμο της Μιτζέλλας και πρέπει να σημειώνεται με μαύρο τετράγωνο δυτικά από το χωριό, στον αμερικάνικο χάρτη παραπάνω. (Εκέι που δειχνει βάθος 8,4 ο ελληνικός χάρτης)


Ακριβως, εκει βρισκεται

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στους χάρτες σημειώνεται το χωριό σαν Αμαλιάπολη αλλά ο όρμος ονομάζεται "όρμος της Μιτζέλλας".


Χρήσιμη η πληροφορία που μας μεταφέρεις φίλε Παναγιώτη, ωστόσο και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον "όρο" Μιτζέλα για ένα πλοίο που πηγαίνει - βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή. Κι αυτό γιατί σύμφωνα με τα screenshots των χαρτών που μας επισύναψες, ο όρμος στον οποίο βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο Κουρή δεν είναι ο όρμος Μιτζέλας αλλά ο όρμος Σούρπης, όπως και εσύ εξάλλου κατόπιν διαπίστωσες.

Να δούμε ένα γενικότερο πλάνο του Παγασητικού και την θέση της Αμαλιάπολης (κόκκινος κύκλος) επί αυτού.

01.jpg

Και κατόπιν δύο κοντινότερα, στο οποίο βλέπουμε από το Google Earth την Αμαλιάπολη σε σχέση με το ναυπηγείο και τους δύο όρμους,

02.jpg

και το ίδιο το ναυπηγείο Κουρή.

03.jpg

Τέλος μία φωτό του ναυπηγείου όπως αυτό φαίνεται από τον επαρχιακό δρόμο που οδηγεί στην Αμαλιάπολη. Δεξιά διακρίνεται και το _ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_ κατά την διάρκεια της κατασκευής του (Μάρτιος 2010).

04.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον ο ορμίσκος που βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο λέγεται Λουτράκι. Στον πιλότοτου βρρετανικού ναυαρχείου διαβάζω:

Ormiskos Loutraki (39° 10.3' N 22° 52.6' E) affords good all-around shelter. Anchor near the head of the cove in depths from 3 to 6 m, mud, good holding. A small jetty with a depth at its head of 0.6 m projects from the N side of the head. Two stranded wrecks lie 1/2 cable NW of the jetty.

Και όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χαρτη (ειναι από τοναμερικανικο χαρτη 54350 που φαινεται το περιγραμμά του στο αππόσπασμα χαρτη στο δευτερο μήνυμα) ο λόφος νότια του όρμου λέγεται λόφος Λουτράκι και ταιριαζει η θέση του όρμισκου με το στιγμα που δίνει ο εγγλέζικος πίλοτος.
Loutraki.jpg

Αν και ο ελληνικός χάρτης αναφέρει τον λόφο Προσήλιο, τον όρμο του ναυπηγείο τον λέει Λουτράκι
0402_08-1.jpg
Οπότε μάλλον ειναι στο Λουτράκι Αμαλιαπόλεως Μαγνησίας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Παναγιώτης;523246  

Οπότε και το Μιτζέλλα χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα.[/QUOTE] 
Χρησιμοποείται από τους ντόπιους ακόμα κ γιά το χωριό.Ενημερωτικά,κάπου εκεί προς την Σούρπη ήταν τα σύνορα της Ελλάδας μέχρι το 1881.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οπότε μάλλον ειναι στο Λουτράκι Αμαλιαπόλεως Μαγνησίας


Πολύ χρήσιμη η πληροφορία σου Παναγιώτη ως προς την ακριβή τοποθεσία στην οποία βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο Κουρή. Προσωπικά πάντως, και επειδή έχω βρεθεί αρκετές φορές στην περιοχή, πιστεύω ότι αρκεί ως "περιγραφή της τοποθεσίας" το "Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας". Από εκεί και πέρα...... περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα !!! Ο καθένας μπορεί να αποκαλεί ότι θέλει - όπως θέλει κατά το κέφι του. 

Τέλος, σαφώς και η λέξη Μιτζέλα χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα και σήμερα από τους ντόπιους για το χωριό, αφού όπως έχω αναφέρει και στο ποστ που άνοιξε το παρόν θέμα, είναι το προηγούμενο όνομα του. Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και σε εκατοντάδες άλλες κοινότητες ή τοποθεσίες της χώρας μας που άλλαξαν κάποια στιγμή όνομα ή ονόματα. Εγώ εξέφρασα την προσωπική μου άποψη, 




> ........Καλό θα είναι πάντως, όταν  αναφερόμαστε στην περιοχή, να την αποκαλούμε  με το σημερινό (και εδώ  και 80 χρόνια) όνομα της, δηλαδή Αμαλιάπολη...........


η οποία φυσικά και δεν δεσμεύει απολύτως κανέναν. Και συνεχίζω οπωσδήποτε να πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ σωστότερο και περιγραφικότερο να γράφουμε π.χ. "Το πλοίο έφτασε στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας" από το "Το πλοίο έφτασε στην Μιτζέλα".

----------


## SteliosK

Ενδιαφέρον επενδυτών για προβλήτα κοντέινερς, μαρίνα και κρουαζιέρα στο λιμάνι του Βόλου*Διαβάστε περισσότερα..*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πτώση 85% στην κρουαζιέρα καταγράφει το λιμάνι του Βόλου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...ani-tou-volou/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κάθε ναυτιλιακή ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία με βάσει τους κανονισμούς που θέτονται από το υπουργείο επιβάλλεται να δείχνει τουλάχιστον αξιόπιστο χαρακτήρα..

Στις Σποράδες βάσει του συμβουλίου ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών έχουν πάρει ετήσια δρομολόγηση τρεις ναυτικές εταιρείες. Η Hellenic Seaways με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Εξπρες Σκιάθος, η ΑΝΕΣ με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Πρωτεύς και η ΑΛΦΑ ΦΕΡΡΥΣ με το Αqua Jewel (Ακουα Τζουελ). 

Το Εξπρές Σκιάθος έχει δηλώσει αντικατάσταση των δυο κυριων μηχανών με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι στη θέση του στο ραντεβού του λίγες μέρες πριν το Πάσχα αλλά να δηλώνει ότι θα δρομολογηθεί περί αρχές Ιουνίου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αν όλα πάνε καλά. 

Ο Πρωτέας πιστός στη γραμμή αφού έβγαλε επάξια το χειμώνα μόνος του μέχρι τις 13
Φλεβάρη επανήλθε στις 7 Απριλίου κανονικά μετά από την ετήσια επιθεώρησή του και εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια που είχε καταθέσει στο υπουργείο κατά την ετήσια δρομολόγησή του λαμβάνοντας σοβαρά υπόψη την παρουσία ακόμη δυο πλοίων στη γραμμή των Σποράδων. 

Το Ακουα Τζουελ πάει και αυτό από αναβολή σε αναβολή χωρίς καμία σοβαρότητα . Μόνο τα έχγρωμα προσπέκτους έμειναν στον κόσμο που μοίραζε δείχνοντας ακόμη και τη θέση πρόσδεσής του και επιβίβασης που θα είχε στο λιμάνι του Βόλου.

Ο κόσμος των Σποράδων ετοιμάζονται για σεζόν και θέλουν εξυπηρέτηση που μόνο με τον Πρωτέα δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει παρόλο που τους παρέχει το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα . 

Με αφορμή το ξαφνικό αίτημα αποδρομολόγησης του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ AQUA JEWEL από την ετήσια αποδοχή της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας ALPHA FERRIES N.E. πρέπει να επισημανθεί μεταξύ άλλων η έλλειψη στοιχειώδους σοβαρότητας και ενδιαφέροντος προς την ευαίσθητη κοινωνία των ανθρώπων που απευθύνονται όσο και της ευπαθής ομάδας των ακτοπλόων ναυτικών που γίνονται έρμαια τυχοδιωκτικών υποσχέσεων. 

Αφού κύριοι δεν είχατε εκτιμήσει τις δυσκολίες που παρουσιάζατε για την σύγχρονη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου σας σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα που εσείς προτείνατε στο Υπουργείο και αυτό ομόφωνα σας ενέκρινε, τότε γιατί συνεχίζετε να συμπεριφέρεστε με την ίδια τακτική της προχειρότητας.

Από το Νοέμβριο του 2016 που έπρεπε να είσαστε στη γραμμή των Σποράδων και να εκτελείτε δρομολόγια, έχουν περάσει ήδη έξι μήνες σχεδόν και τώρα στο σημερινό Σ.Α.Σ. 04 Μαίου δηλώσατε να μη συζητηθεί το αίτημά σας που είχατε ήδη καταθέσει και τα αφήνετε όλα στην αβεβαιότητα.

Τώρα αντιλαμβάνεστε τη βαρύτητα των συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών που διέπουν τα νησιά των Σποράδων γιΆαυτό <<φροντίσατε>> και <<ξεκινήσατε>> την εκτέλεση της ετήσιας δρομολόγησής σας με ακινησία (άσχετα αν σας δίνει το δικαίωμα αυτό το υπουργείο) και στη συνέχεια παραμείνατε <<συνεπείς>> στην υπόσχεσή σας με αίτημα παράτασης της ακινησίας σας στην προγραμματισμένη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου σας την 14η Φεβρουαρίου 2017.

Ζητάτε ακόμη ένα μήνα παράτασης μέχρι τα μέσα Μαρτίου 2017, αίτημα που το υπουργείο σας απέρριψε ομόφωνα,και στην πορεία για λόγους που ανακαλύψατε ξαναζητάτε έναν ακόμη σχεδόν μήνα μέχρι την 7η Απριλίου 2017 καθώς πετύχατε αποδρομολόγηση και επαναδρομολόγηση ταυτόχρονα πράγμα που έχει συμβεί στα χρονικά. Και αυτό για να κερδίσετε τυχόν πρόστιμα και χρόνο χωρίς κόστος. 

Συνολικά βρίσκετε τρόπο σε μια ετήσια δρομολόγηση να εκτελέσετε δρομολόγια για ίσως έξι μήνες και είκοσι μέρες περίπου και αυτό φυσικά αν σας το εγκρίνει το υπουργείο και αν οι προβλέψεις σας βγούνε αληθινές.

Επίσης με τόσο οικονομική στενότητα που σας διέπει που δεν αντέχετε επιπλέον οικονομικές επιβαρύνσεις τόσο από την καθυστέρηση που μόνοι σας δημιουργείτε όσο και από την υποχρέωση πλήρους σύνθεσης μέχρι την ετοιμότητα προς δρομολόγηση του πλοίου σας, πως θα ανταπεξέλθετε επαρκώς στο ρόλο σας ως αρωγοί στις συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες των νησιών των Σποράδων που οι πληροφορίες προβάλλουν παρουσία ακτοπλοϊκών ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών με ισχυρή οικονομική έδρα και όχι απλώς ανοργάνωτης επιφανειακής δύναμης και αβαθής οικονομικής ισχύος;

Ο κόσμος που ταξιδεύει τα έχει βάλει με τον Πρωτέα γιατι καθυστερεί. Μα πώς να μη καθυστερεί όταν έχει πάρει όλο το φορτίο γιΆαυτή την περίοδο μόνος του όταν σε άλλες παρόμοιες περιόδους ήταν τουλάχιστο και άλλο πλοίο στη γραμμή.

Και θα μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει αν θα είχε προβλέψει η ΑΝΕΣ την απουσία ,λόγω έλλειψης σεβασμού προς τους κατοίκους των Σποράδων που τους βλέπουν μόνο ως αποκλειστικό τους συμφέρον, των άλλων δύο ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών πραγματοποιώντας νέα πιο ευέλικτα και διπλά δρομολόγια για να σηκώσει επάξια τον συγκοινωνιακό φόρτο της εποχής όχι όμως και του καλοκαιριού.

Τώρα όμως είναι αδύνατο να συμβεί όταν έχουν ήδη πουληθεί πολλά εισιτήρια και οι ταξιδιώτες έχουν κάνει τον προγραμματισμό τους. 

Και ο κόσμος παραμένει ανενημέρωτος! Ως πότε
ΠΗΓΗ

*ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ-32-25-04-2017.jpg

----------

